# RCRA & PAEC



## Jassy (Oct 31, 2007)

RCRA = ROYAL CANADIAN RIDING ACADEMY

PAEC = PAUSE AWHILE EQUESTRIAN CENTER

those are the two barns that are my top fave not only because i have or am currently riding there but because they have amazing horses, friendly coaches & staff, large, clean facilities, and lots of showing oppertunities.

there are both in Ontario, Canada

PAEC is in Stouffville Ontario!

and RCRA is in Cedar Valley, just outside Newmarket, Ontario!


----------

